# Canada, eh?



## Hockey

I know we have several of our northern friends on this board and I think I can finally ask my question that I've been wanting to ask.

I currently live in Michigan, and a recent trip to Canada, I talked with some medics and they all say the pay is GREAT over there compared to the states.  Also from reading some of the posts.

Does Ontario have EMT-B's?

What would the requirements be if I (as an EMT-B) went over to Ontario to work?  Would I have to have a whole other course?  

I have friends that travel the border daily for their work (They also get paid some big $$$$).  If I lived in Port Huron, or near Detroit and crossed the border, would I be allowed to work as an EMT in Canada being a U.S citizen

I've looked around and I can't find ANY EMS Agencies in Ontario.  I found the Windsor-Essex one but I believe they are all medics?  Are there any around the border?  

Any and all help is greatly appreciated   Don't really want to move over there, but wouldn't mind  working there...yea yea I know


----------



## Hockey

And I found some posts and it looks like the best bet is to go over to Alberta or something 

Oh well I tried...


----------



## traumateam1

Go to Alberta, thats what I am doing.. plus you make WICKED money.


----------



## BEorP

There are no EMT-Bs in Ontario. Our lowest level on the ambulance is what we call a Primary Care Paramedic (somewhat similar to EMT-I). We do get paid very well, but you would need to go through a two year college program before having a chance at a job.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BEorP

traumateam1 said:


> Go to Alberta, thats what I am doing.. plus you make WICKED money.



How much is wicked these days?


----------



## Shishkabob

Hockey9019 said:


> they all say the pay is GREAT over there compared to the states.



Keep in mind, no matter how crappy Granholm is doing, and no matter how crappy the Michigan economy is, $1US > $1CA, so in reality, their "$20 an hour" is equivalent to our $16.

Which even though I don't know the current rate in Michigan, I'd rather make a couple bucks less and live in the US, then go through all the extra training and expenses to live in another country for a measily couple of dollars an hour, which will take time to recoup.


----------



## SmokeyBear

*Click here for Equivalency Process:*

http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/program/ehs/edu/equiv.html

Good luck to you


----------



## traumateam1

Linuss said:


> Keep in mind, no matter how crappy Granholm is doing, and no matter how crappy the Michigan economy is, $1US > $1CA, so in reality, their "$20 an hour" is equivalent to our $16.
> 
> Which even though I don't know the current rate in Michigan, I'd rather make a couple bucks less and live in the US, then go through all the extra training and expenses to live in another country for a measily couple of dollars an hour, which will take time to recoup.



Let me say this... starting at McDonalds in Fort Mac is $16.00/hr. Medics make good money here in Alberta.


----------



## BEorP

SmokeyBear said:


> *Click here for Equivalency Process:*
> 
> http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/program/ehs/edu/equiv.html
> 
> Good luck to you



You won't be A-EMCA equivalency for EMT-B.


----------



## RESQ_5_1

Actually, the exchange rate fluctuates. During the summer, $1 CA was > $1 US. At the current exchange rate (which is the worst I've seen in a while) my $20.88/hr equals $17.34/hr. Also, if wages are equalized in April once ALL EMS services fall under Alberta Health Services, my $24/hr will equal $19.92/hr.

When I compare that to the $7.80 I made 9 years ago in CA with AMR, I think I'll stay in Canada. Of course, the exchange rate is subject to change so my pay will occasionally equal more than represented on this site.

My yearly pay for last year was $68,000 Canadian. At an exchange rate of average $.92 Canadian/ $1 US, I made $62,560 US last year. As an EMT-A (EMT-I equivelant in the US). I just have to wonder how my US comrades did that are at my training level?


----------



## RESQ_5_1

An EMT-B from the US would be equivelant to the EMR level in Alberta. Not many positions available for that level, but you could always work Industrial. They make around $60,000/year Canadian.


----------



## jochi1543

RESQ_5_1 said:


> Actually, the exchange rate fluctuates. During the summer, $1 CA was > $1 US. At the current exchange rate (which is the worst I've seen in a while) my $20.88/hr equals $17.34/hr. Also, if wages are equalized in April once ALL EMS services fall under Alberta Health Services, my $24/hr will equal $19.92/hr.



Taking this a bit off topic, but do you know HOW they are equalizing them? I mean, I know our service's wages are bound to go up either way, considering they are like they lowest in the province (we don't do much, either, though), but I'm wondering if they will equalize them at the highest rate currently paid anywhere in the province, or somewhere in the midst of current wage rates. Am I looking at a raise from $16.50/hr to, say, $19 for EMT, or all the way to the $23-24 that the City of Calgary or Edmonton would pay?


----------



## marineman

The current exchange rate is only a part of the equation while figuring the cost vs. benefit. It's been mentioned a few times that many things you buy in Canada will cost more than they do in the U.S. because we ship a lot of it up there adding shipping/customs costs etc. When you take everything into account meaning cost of moving, cost of getting certified in Canada etc. then compare it to the amount you will be making, it will take a while to actually come out ahead.

It's much like moving across country here for a job that pays an extra $2/hr. You can probably make your money back eventually but higher pay should not be the motivating factor for the move. If you enjoy Canada and want to live there because you like it there better than you like it here then yes EMS is a worthy profession there but not enough to justify all of the costs if money is the only reason you want to move.


----------



## waemt09

so off topic some but can US medics do some sort of reciprocity to become a Canada medic.. or is that completely unheard of?  If it is what does it take do so such a thing like that? I do know that if I were to consider that with all the extra taxes and higher cost of living in BC anyways it would take more than a few thousand extra a year to get someone to do it.


----------



## SmokeyBear

waemt09 said:


> so off topic some but can US medics do some sort of reciprocity to become a Canada medic.. or is that completely unheard of?  If it is what does it take do so such a thing like that? I do know that if I were to consider that with all the extra taxes and higher cost of living in BC anyways it would take more than a few thousand extra a year to get someone to do it.



There* IS *a reciprocity process. Someone from one of our units comes all the way from Buffalo, NY. He told me of two people in his EMT-B classes who were from Canada and commuted *every day over the border.
* Subby may want to check* reciprocity for New York state in relationship to Canada.*


----------



## BEorP

SmokeyBear said:


> There* IS *a reciprocity process. Someone from one of our units comes all the way from Buffalo, NY. He told me of two people in his EMT-B classes who were from Canada and commuted *every day over the border.
> * Subby may want to check* reciprocity for New York state in relationship to Canada.*



I'm not sure if you're trying to say there is reciprocity for a US EMT-B or EMT-P in Ontario. I will say again though, there is no Ontario recognition for EMT-B.


----------



## SmokeyBear

BEorP said:


> I'm not sure if you're trying to say there is reciprocity for a US EMT-B or EMT-P in Ontario. I will say again though, there is no Ontario recognition for EMT-B.



What I mean is these people apparently got their cert in New York and lived in Canada to work. The guy told me that they did it because "it was cheaper" to go to school in NY than in Canada. The whole conversation started because we were all talking about BC. Anyhow, there must be _*SOME*_ kind of reciprocity agreement between NYS and Canada or why do it at all? Perhaps this is something new? Buffalo is apparently pretty close to the border. I'm no expert but other than reciprocity I can't understand why there would be so many Canadian students taking EMT courses in NY and then working in Canada. I live no where near either area but, subby may want to check it out never the less.


----------



## RESQ_5_1

To Jochi: I haven't heard exactly how they are going to standardize it, but alot of us are union. So, I'm pretty surethe union is gonna do everything in their power to make sure noone's wages go down. Edmonton EMT's are making around $24/hr. And, I'm betting if their pay goes DOWN, they are gonna flip.

To Marineman: Although cost of living in some places is higher, the person that was mentioning working up here intended to stay in the US. If that's the case, then cost of living wouldn't affect him. And, I primarily moved up here cuz I had married a Canadian. But, at the time, I was making $22,500/yr in Los Angeles. How do you think the cost of living is there? Again, I would suggest to anyone to come up here and at least check it out. 

When I worked industrial, we had a paramedic that would come up for two weeks from Washington. He got it included in his contract that he go his $500/day whether he worked or not. Even at a very low exchange rate, that's still aroun $460/day for 14 days.


----------



## SmokeyBear

RESQ_5_1 said:


> .... But, at the time, I was making $22,500/yr in Los Angeles. How do you think the cost of living is there? s.




GOOD GRIEF  :blink: In LA???!!! How did you afford to eat?


----------



## waemt09

RESQ_5_1 said:


> When I worked industrial, we had a paramedic that would come up for two weeks from Washington. He got it included in his contract that he go his $500/day whether he worked or not. Even at a very low exchange rate, that's still aroun $460/day for 14 days.



so correct me if I'm wrong he worked two weeks on, two weeks off and made 6000+ a month. That's very impressive in my opinion.  
So have things changed in BC because my step-dad is a Canadian  who is now an American Resident, but he always told me that it was so much more expensive to live up their, not just housing, but groceries, especially gas... Plus I live in Bellingham, WA and I see a ton of Canadians always visiting here.


----------



## BEorP

SmokeyBear said:


> What I mean is these people apparently got their cert in New York and lived in Canada to work. The guy told me that they did it because "it was cheaper" to go to school in NY than in Canada. The whole conversation started because we were all talking about BC. Anyhow, there must be _*SOME*_ kind of reciprocity agreement between NYS and Canada or why do it at all? Perhaps this is something new? Buffalo is apparently pretty close to the border. I'm no expert but other than reciprocity I can't understand why there would be so many Canadian students taking EMT courses in NY and then working in Canada. I live no where near either area but, subby may want to check it out never the less.



EMS is a provincial thing, but I will say one last time that there is no reciprocity for an EMT-B certification in Ontario. The simple fact is that it is not equivalent to a two year Primary Care Paramedic program.

The only Ontarians I know of who have EMT-B certs did so because they couldn't get into paramedic school in Ontario and were under the false impression that someone in Ontario might think that it mattered. In terms of job prospects they will be stuck working at a patient transfer service that only requires the 40 hour First Responder course. 

Sorry to be blunt, but it is the truth. A 120 hour course is not the same as two years in college.


----------



## SmokeyBear

BEorP said:


> EMS is a provincial thing, but I will say one last time that there is no reciprocity for an EMT-B certification in Ontario. The simple fact is that it is not equivalent to a two year Primary Care Paramedic program.
> 
> The only Ontarians I know of who have EMT-B certs did so because they couldn't get into paramedic school in Ontario and were under the false impression that someone in Ontario might think that it mattered. In terms of job prospects they will be stuck working at a patient transfer service that only requires the 40 hour First Responder course.
> 
> Sorry to be blunt, but it is the truth. A 120 hour course is not the same as two years in college.





Be blunt as you like, it's no sweat off my back  I'm not the one who went to NY from Canada to get a cert. If they are now, as you say, employed at a "patient transfer service" than perhaps that's all they wanted to begin with. If the services in the area are private they may even pay decent.  Since subby mentioned EMT-B and not paramedic program, than perhaps it makes no difference to him as well. That being said, if the "Patient transfer service" takes American EMT-B certs than the certs are not completely "worthless" in your country.


----------



## BEorP

The bottom line: you cannot work on an ambulance in Ontario based on an EMT-B certification.


----------



## SmokeyBear

BEorP said:


> The bottom line: you cannot work on an ambulance in Ontario based on an EMT-B certification.



But, you can do other things-- as you mentioned in your previous post. There are some cities here in the states that will not employ EMT-B's but, private transport services that will.  Again, subby mentioned "work" with an "EMT-B" cert. If transports or "patient transfer services" are  all that's available, than perhaps it makes no difference to him one way or another


----------



## fortsmithman

waemt09 said:


> So have things changed in BC because my step-dad is a Canadian  who is now an American Resident, but he always told me that it was so much more expensive to live up their, not just housing, but groceries, especially gas... Plus I live in Bellingham, WA and I see a ton of Canadians always visiting here.


BC is cheap try living in the Northwest Territories we are a more expensive place to live for example at the store a 4 litre of 2%(thats a gallon to the us readers) is 7.29.


----------



## fortsmithman

BEorP said:


> The bottom line: you cannot work on an ambulance in Ontario based on an EMT-B certification.



in western Canada an EMTB is equal to a EMR and one can only work industrial and pt transfer maybe EMS in rural communities.  For larger centres they generally require EMT/PCP to work EMS.  Working industrial the pay is for EMR in Alberta I've seen between 220to300 a day the 300 a day is actually 250/day plus 50/day for food. In Alberta the EMT courses are  classified as Primary Care Paramedic by the Canadian Medical Association.


----------



## bled12345

RESQ_5_1 said:


> To Jochi: I haven't heard exactly how they are going to standardize it, but alot of us are union. So, I'm pretty surethe union is gonna do everything in their power to make sure noone's wages go down. Edmonton EMT's are making around $24/hr. And, I'm betting if their pay goes DOWN, they are gonna flip.





its 25.39$ an hour for the starting pay step with edmonton as an EMT-A (EMT-I)


----------



## Outbac1

Some EMT-P courses in the US are only $5000. - $6000. compare to $15000. for an ACP course. For some it is cheaper to go to the US for school and pay living expenses than stay in Canada. Many provinces have some reciprocity for the EMT-P cert. If you live near the border there may be some living and/or tax benefits to live on one side and work on the other.


----------



## megs14

*certified in AB want to be in BC!*

I am currently an EMT working in Alberta. I moved from BC to do my schooling here as it was cheaper and you make more money in Alberta. I'm now considering moving back to BC to work there and I'm just wondering if any of you know if it's possible to do that. I know it was being talking about having an equivilancy exam to make it easier on people to work between provinces. Anyways any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## fortsmithman

megs14 said:


> I am currently an EMT working in Alberta. I moved from BC to do my schooling here as it was cheaper and you make more money in Alberta. I'm now considering moving back to BC to work there and I'm just wondering if any of you know if it's possible to do that. I know it was being talking about having an equivilancy exam to make it easier on people to work between provinces. Anyways any information would be greatly appreciated!


As I understand it if your emt course is CMA accredited you can work anywhere in Canada.  That is after you take the licensing exam in the province you wish to practice in.  Btw an accredited Alberta EMT course is listed as a primary care paramedic by the CMA.  An accredited EMT P course in Alberta is listed as an advanced care paramedic by CMA.


----------



## mdkemt

Nice discussion going here.  Yes even in Saskatchewan an EMT-B is about the equivalent of the EMR's here but you may be required to do some kind of bridge.  Other wise the Levels are PCP/ICP/ACP.  And as a PCP where I work I make $80,000/yr; Northern Saskatchewan!


----------



## ab_emr

I recently took an EMR course in Alberta and I passed the provincial written and practical exams. I have applied to take the SAIT EMT program in the fall. In the meantime I would like to get a job working as an EMR somewhere? Does anyone know if any industrial companies or ambulance services are still hiring EMRs? I know that some companies like HSE for example have laid off alot of medics due to the oilfield being slow in AB right now. What kind of earnings can one expect at the EMR level and what about when I have my EMT certification? Any help/advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jochi1543

ab_emr said:


> I recently took an EMR course in Alberta and I passed the provincial written and practical exams. I have applied to take the SAIT EMT program in the fall. In the meantime I would like to get a job working as an EMR somewhere? Does anyone know if any industrial companies or ambulance services are still hiring EMRs? I know that some companies like HSE for example have laid off alot of medics due to the oilfield being slow in AB right now. What kind of earnings can one expect at the EMR level and what about when I have my EMT certification? Any help/advice is greatly appreciated.



You can find a lot of this info on the ACP website: collegeofparamedics.org. Go to the "employment" section to look for jobs.

As far as pay...rural hourly ranges from $10-$16, industrial daily is $200-300.


----------



## CHITOWNMEDIC

*EMS in Canada for Michigan EMS'r.*

I tried this in Ontario several years ago & had a run around from their MOH. If you have the NREMT from the States that is looked upon with great regard. They compare your training to that which is recognized by the CMA (Canadian Medical Assoc.) The one thing that may help is if you tell them you have a fiance' that is a Canadian citizen & wants to return to her/his home Province. I know this sounds low but it may help your cause. As of 5 yrs. ago it'll cost you around $60.00 Canadian with a cheque made out to the Minister of Finance. Send everything certified mail, or hand deliver it to 5600 N. Yonge Street North York,Ontario 6th floor. You'll have to go through a period of waiting for their personnel to review your application/documents/etc. In Ontario they'll send you a letter confirming acceptance, or not. You make an appointment with the MOH on Yonge Street when they have testing scheduled & you'll go through a battery of written exams, then the practicals. It used to be you had to become an EMCA (basic attendant) first. Then progress to the Advanced EMCA level. Now I believe you go & test in at what-ever level your're equal to in Ontario PCP= Primary Care Paramedic = EMT-B  ACP=Advance Care = Paramedic & CCP=Critical Care = Flight Paramedic or a medic who uses ventilators, baloon Pumps etc. Learn how to speak french as well, even though Ontario is mostly Anglophone, it'll give you points if you make it for your work permits with HRDC.  Bonne Chance/Good Luck!!


----------



## BEorP

NREMT is not looked upon with "great regard" and EMT-B is not equal to PCP.


----------



## CHITOWNMEDIC

*Ontario EMS*

Things must have changed. That is what Cathey Francis from the MOH told me when I was looking to test into work at Thames EMS


----------



## BEorP

I guess so. I don't mean to say that there is no chance for an EMT-B to challenge the A-EMCA, but it definitely isn't something that is going to happen for someone who has gone through 150ish hours of training compared to Ontario's two year college program.


----------



## jochi1543

From things I've seen on this site, EMT-B is more like an EMR. I don't think Ontario has EMRs.


----------



## canuckm27

In the community I live in the medics make over 30 dollars per hour. I think at the end of the contract which is next year it will be around 35. This is Southern Ontario


----------



## spnx

jochi1543 said:


> From things I've seen on this site, EMT-B is more like an EMR. I don't think Ontario has EMRs.



I'm pretty certain they have Medical First Responder Level 2, which is the same certification as EMR, just a different name.

P.S. Hey to mdkemt!  I'm in Saskatoon.


----------



## RielHalfbreed

BEorP said:


> I guess so. I don't mean to say that there is no chance for an EMT-B to challenge the A-EMCA, but it definitely isn't something that is going to happen for someone who has gone through 150ish hours of training compared to Ontario's two year college program.



If a CMA accredited EMT out of Alberta is the equivalent of a PCP in Ontario then it doesn't sound like Ontario's 2 yr college course is all that hot being as an EMT can take as little as 3 months plus practicum in Alberta.


----------



## AJ Hidell

RielHalfbreed said:


> If a CMA accredited EMT out of Alberta is the equivalent of a PCP in Ontario then it doesn't sound like Ontario's 2 yr college course is all that hot being as an EMT can take as little as 3 months plus practicum in Alberta.


The way it "sounds" and the way it _is_ are two different things.  You can't make that judgement until you see if they pass the A-EMCA or not.  Most Alberta EMTs wouldn't have a chance.


----------



## RielHalfbreed

AJ Hidell said:


> The way it "sounds" and the way it _is_ are two different things.  You can't make that judgement until you see if they pass the A-EMCA or not.  Most Alberta EMTs wouldn't have a chance.



I have to disagree AJ I have seen a lot worse coming from east to west than the other way around.


----------



## fortsmithman

Alberta EMT courses are accredited by the Canadian Medical Association as Primary Care Paramedic.  In Alberta the Emergency Medical Technologist - Paramedic courses are accredited by CMA as Advance Care Paramedic.  In Alberta to obtain certification as a PCP is shorter then ACP The ACP programs are the ones that are 2 yrs in length with the PCP being roughly 6 months.  Anyone from Ontario know how long your ACP courses are.  As well Canadian Forces medics are trained at the PCP level at that does not take 2 yrs to complete it's closer to the time frame of Alberta PCP courses.


----------



## fortsmithman

AJ Hidell said:


> The way it "sounds" and the way it _is_ are two different things.  You can't make that judgement until you see if they pass the A-EMCA or not.  Most Alberta EMTs wouldn't have a chance.


From what I understand the registration exams from the Alberta College of Paramedics is one of the toughest in Canada.  The U.S. Equivalent of the PCP is EMT-I not paramedic.   The ACP is the equivalent of a U.S. paramedic. as well most if not all PCP courses are accredited by the Canadian Medical Association using the same standards for all courses.


----------



## RielHalfbreed

fortsmithman said:


> Alberta EMT courses are accredited by the Canadian Medical Association as Primary Care Paramedic.  In Alberta the Emergency Medical Technologist - Paramedic courses are accredited by CMA as Advance Care Paramedic.  In Alberta to obtain certification as a PCP is shorter then ACP The ACP programs are the ones that are 2 yrs in length with the PCP being roughly 6 months.  Anyone from Ontario know how long your ACP courses are.  As well Canadian Forces medics are trained at the PCP level at that does not take 2 yrs to complete it's closer to the time frame of Alberta PCP courses.



If I'm not mistaken i believe you need a 4 year BSc in paramedicine for ACP in Ontario do you not?


----------



## AJ Hidell

RielHalfbreed said:


> I have to disagree AJ I have seen a lot worse coming from east to west than the other way around.


I'm not talking about competence.  I'm talking about the ability to pass the A-EMCA.  Most Alberta EMTs would not do it with only their EMT training.  Conversely, most Ontario PCPs would pass the ACoP EMT exam in their sleep.  That said, at the ACP/Paramedic level, that statistic might possibly flip-flop.



RielHalfbreed said:


> If I'm not mistaken i believe you need a 4 year BSc in paramedicine for ACP in Ontario do you not?


No.  Most schools offering the ACP don't even offer a BSc.  And the BSc can be completed at the PCP level without even taking the ACP curriculum.


----------



## spnx

fortsmithman said:


> As well Canadian Forces medics are trained at the PCP level at that does not take 2 yrs to complete it's closer to the time frame of Alberta PCP courses.



Is this very recent?  I've worked with some Canadian army medics who were Level 1 MFRs (as far as I remember!)


----------



## fortsmithman

spnx said:


> Is this very recent?  I've worked with some Canadian army medics who were Level 1 MFRs (as far as I remember!)



According to the Canadian Forces web site the military medics are called medical technicians.  The english speaking recruits are trained at the Justice Institute of British Columbia.

http://www.forces.ca/html/medicaltechnician_reg_en.aspx


----------



## RielHalfbreed

fortsmithman said:


> According to the Canadian Forces web site the military medics are called medical technicians.  The english speaking recruits are trained at the Justice Institute of British Columbia.
> 
> http://www.forces.ca/html/medicaltechnician_reg_en.aspx



Last I checked ACP didn't recognize the CF training for any registration exams


----------



## fortsmithman

RielHalfbreed said:


> Last I checked ACP didn't recognize the CF training for any registration exams


If the out of province program is accredited by CMA then it may be allowed as is JIBC.


----------



## RielHalfbreed

fortsmithman said:


> They do recognize PCP certification from JIBC and that is what anglophone recruits receive.



My how things change...


----------



## fortsmithman

RielHalfbreed said:


> My how things change...


If you check the CF web site you will see that cf medics are trained in 2 parts.  Part 1 is done by CF at CFB Borden.  Part 2 is done at JIBC's paramedic academy. JIBC's paramedic academy is CMA accredited.


----------



## RielHalfbreed

fortsmithman said:


> If you check the CF web site you will see that cf medics are trained in 2 parts.  Part 1 is done by CF at CFB Borden.  Part 2 is done at JIBC's paramedic academy. JIBC's paramedic academy is CMA accredited.



I talked to one of my CF friends on msn and he says you're half right. Apparently not all CFMTs get the stage 2 training, it is based on need, class sizes, etc. Apparently the stage 2 at JIBC was implemented in those cases where the military respond to domestic emergencies so that they meet the local governing standards. Field medics according to him rarely have more than their BMOcc training, which isn't recognized outside of the CF.


----------



## username1

ab_emr said:


> I recently took an EMR course in Alberta and I passed the provincial written and practical exams. I have applied to take the SAIT EMT program in the fall. In the meantime I would like to get a job working as an EMR somewhere? Does anyone know if any industrial companies or ambulance services are still hiring EMRs? I know that some companies like HSE for example have laid off alot of medics due to the oilfield being slow in AB right now. What kind of earnings can one expect at the EMR level and what about when I have my EMT certification? Any help/advice is greatly appreciated.




Kinda slow these days. I am an Alberta EMR, worked through the winter drilling season but I haven't been working since I got back from the jobsite last week. the oilpatch has been slow, that's for sure, and with the economy and all. 

Take the EMT course in SAIT.. better opportunity around as an EMT/PCP!


----------



## RielHalfbreed

Try Caroline Ambulance service, they hire EMRs. I think the daily stipend is $110/day. It's alright to get some experience.


----------



## xlq771

The Ontario Ministry of Health only recognizes the US/NREMT-Paramedic for reciprocity, at the PCP level.  

www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/program/ehs/edu/pcp_equiv.html


Alberta EMT that come to Ontario do not write the AEMCA exam.  All PCP from provinces that signed the Agreement on Internal Trade write a 3 hour theory exam for AIT equivelancy, and complete 4 practical scenarios.  Those that pass are deemed equivelant to the Ontario AEMCA, and are issued AEMCA certificates, without having taken the AEMCA exam.

www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/program/ehs/edu/ait_pcp.html


----------



## mdkemt

Saskatchewan is unionized and right now the pay scale for primary care paramedics starts out at $20/hr and goes to $25/hr!


----------



## nomofica

ab_emr said:


> I recently took an EMR course in Alberta and I passed the provincial written and practical exams. I have applied to take the SAIT EMT program in the fall. In the meantime I would like to get a job working as an EMR somewhere? Does anyone know if any industrial companies or ambulance services are still hiring EMRs? I know that some companies like HSE for example have laid off alot of medics due to the oilfield being slow in AB right now. What kind of earnings can one expect at the EMR level and what about when I have my EMT certification? Any help/advice is greatly appreciated.




In all honesty, there's really not much in the way of work for an EMR other than as a first responder on the oil rigs, or with a private patient transfer company.

I, myself, was thinking of heading up to the oilsands to do some beginning EMS work there while earning some decent money to save up for and EMT program in a couple years. But you are right, a lot of the EMS staff for private rig prehospital medical care have been laid off due to the dip in the economy.


----------



## spnx

I know it's made the news recently and it's true.  There's no economic slowdown here in Saskatchewan.

They're hiring EMRs at Agrium Vanscoy for $28/hr.  You also work security there as well.


----------



## nomofica

I might do that after I get my EMR cert...


----------

